
Nelson woman delighted after Apple unlocks iPhone of late husband - samfisher83
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-zealand/nelson-woman-delighted-after-apple-unlocks-iphone-late-husband-giving-access-precious-family-memories-me-and-mahli-were-pretty-much-in-tears
======
eugeniub
I suspect that Apple sent them the iCloud backup contents, not the iPhone
contents, and that this article reports this story poorly.

~~~
amaccuish
I hope they start encrypting them properly at some point, on device, key
derived from Apple ID password etc.

~~~
dannyw
They can’t because it’s obvious they have a secret FISA order preventing them
to. The recent iMessages in the Cloud shows this: messages are end to end
encrypted in iCloud using a separate, unique key that is only stored on your
devices... and this key is uploaded to your iCloud account if you have backup
enabled. No choice.

This is after the original version, got pulled from the beta suddenly with no
reason and no widely reported bugs.

The design of this irrational system only makes sense when a 3 letter agency
saw it, and got FISA to compel Apple to key escrow.

~~~
pvg
_it’s obvious they have a secret FISA order preventing them to._

How is that obvious? And how a court do this? What would be the legal basis?

~~~
jplayer01
National security. As it always is.

~~~
pvg
That doesn't really mean anything.

------
k_sh
This article misses what I really wanted to hear - how did they unlock the
device?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's possible to unlock an iPhone's passcode protection with its iCloud
account, if the iPhone user has allowed that.

Edit: I think I'm wrong and misremembering.

~~~
gruez
what setting is that under?

~~~
pensatoio
Ditto, I need to make sure it’s off...

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
It’s a poorly ignorantly written article from a non-tech point of view.
Respectfully.

------
acangiano
I hope someone informed her on recommended backup practices. Imagine going
through all that trouble and then losing the data again because of hardware
failure.

------
nudpiedo
If the wife inherits the properties of the defunct husband... isn’t that what
is expected thing from Apple? Same as any other inherited property

~~~
spectre
No inheritance doesn't compel Apple to unlock that inherited property. Imagine
it like a safe. You might inherit a safe but there is no obligation on the
manufacturer to help you unlock it.

~~~
mudiaga
but what good is a safe without a key. esp when the only way to open it is
through the manufacturer

~~~
hartator
To push the analogy, if you need a code to open your safe, but forgot to put
the code in your will, is the manufacturer required to provide you a master
key?

~~~
mudiaga
oh well yea, you've got a point there.

------
arrty88
What about a password reset to the mans non apple email address?

~~~
cryptozeus
Yeh ?

------
xvector
Whoa, did not expect this. Has Apple faltered in its no-compromises approach
to privacy?

~~~
closeparen
The dead have no privacy rights.

~~~
lostlogin
Incorrect here in New Zealand. The dead have less privacy rights but not zero.
In particular, if the information relates to another person and may breach
their privacy it should be kept private. Seems complicated.

[https://privacy.org.nz/further-resources/knowledge-
base/view...](https://privacy.org.nz/further-resources/knowledge-
base/view/220)

~~~
closeparen
>if the information relates to another person and may breach their privacy

Then it is the living person's privacy rights which are in force, not the
dead's.

~~~
lostlogin
As per the link, parts of the Act apply to the dead.

------
telltruth
This entire thing is very eerie. Someone might rumor that you have had
argument with some female non-employee yesterday in a bar and next day you
could be unemployed. Employers are now frequently rolling out judgements if
employees don't conform to their world view even _outside_ of work. An
employer unilaterally decides if unlocking a phone for person X fits in to
their fency and whims. Sure, you can say that vote with your wallet but the
bigger question is why we as _citizens_ should accept such unabashed power
bestowed to any entity to roll out decisions that should be made by court of
laws with due process.

